
Equifax says that it will waive credit freeze fees for 30 days - uptown
https://techcrunch.com/2017/09/12/will-equifax-waive-credit-freeze-fees/
======
mariusz331
I think they're limiting the timeframe to thirty days so they can make money
on people unfreezing and refreezing their credit reports in the future. This
is sleezy IMO and I'm not having any part of it.

It's a creditor's responsibility to issue credit to the correct person. They
are probably more worried about the data breach than consumers are. If a fake
account is opened in my name, I'll send some scary letters [0] until it's
resolved.

I put a fraud alert on my credit report through Transunion [1]. They
communicate the fraud alert to Experian and Equifax and creditors must contact
me at a phone number I provided before they issue credit in my name. Though
this is only for 90 days, it was free and can be extended. It buys me time to
make a decision in the future, Japanese general style

[0] [http://www.kalzumeus.com/2017/09/09/identity-theft-credit-
re...](http://www.kalzumeus.com/2017/09/09/identity-theft-credit-reports/)

[1]
[https://fraud.transunion.com/fa/fraudAlert/landingPage.jsp](https://fraud.transunion.com/fa/fraudAlert/landingPage.jsp)

------
kabdib
They should pay for for freezes on the other major credit reporting services
as well.

------
rsync
That is mildly interesting. However, since the leaked information can be
exploited against the _other two_ credit reporting agencies this doesn't
provide much protection.

Not only will additional fees be required to freeze experian and transunion,
the _process_ of freezing and unfreezing credit is far too time consuming and
onerous.

Not to mention that the mechanism for unfreezing your credit, if you lose the
codes/pins/passwords that you established when you froze it, is to verify
using the _very same personal data which was leaked in the first place_.

------
bogomipz
These fact that they see this as acceptable shows just how arrogant and out of
touch these assholes really are.

I really hope that this incident is the end of these cartels and their shitty
business as we know it.

How about credit profiles are locked by default and if I want to to unlock it
to apply for a credit card then I will pay a fee?

------
js2
Freeze/unfreeze is free for NC residents:

[http://www.ncdoj.gov/freefreeze](http://www.ncdoj.gov/freefreeze)

Check whether your state has something similar.

------
mcheshier
Don't worry, they'll still charge you to unfreeze it later!

------
maxxxxx
I can't believe that credit is not frozen by default. How can anyone argue
against that?

~~~
neaden
Well the Credit Reporting bureaus would make less money that way, so they can
argue against it. And since they're the ones who have to do it and pay
lobbyists, they get what they want.

~~~
maxxxxx
I just find it hard to believe that there is system where it's OK for a
financial company to open a bank account or credit card in someone's name
without verifying that person's identity and then still hold that person
accountable. From whatever I know about identity theft it's up to the victim
to prove that he/she hasn't opponent the account.

~~~
vkou
This cognitive dissonance comes from belief in a just, lawful, reasonable
world. The sad fact is that the golden rule holds true - the people with the
gold make the rules.

It's why a bank getting defrauded by someone opening an account in your name
is not the bank's problem, but your problem.

------
safisher
My cup runneth over.

~~~
olliej
<3

Truly :D

------
daveguy
Here are the links and numbers for each agency. Keep your pin safe for easy
unfreezing.

[https://www.consumer.ftc.gov/articles/0497-credit-freeze-
faq...](https://www.consumer.ftc.gov/articles/0497-credit-freeze-faqs)

Listed under "how do I place a freeze..."

Others will charge a fee depending on state $0-$10

------
problems
Do you have to mail them like when you're correcting an error or is this
available online or via phone?

~~~
daveguy
It is available online or phone:

[https://www.consumer.ftc.gov/articles/0497-credit-freeze-
faq...](https://www.consumer.ftc.gov/articles/0497-credit-freeze-faqs)

Listed under how do I place a freeze... The link and number.

